# Hunting for shrooms near columbus



## shroomybabe

Does anyone know where to hunt for morels near columbus ohio ?


----------



## ant

Not to be a smart A$$ but Ide say in the woods.Find some public or private land and go hunt!


----------



## buckeyebowman

OK, since ant chimed in, I'll follow suit. He's been here much longer than I have and I'm not the type to be presumptuous. Your question sounds like a "newb" type of question, and if it is, it's forgivable.I'm sure there are a ton of folk who know "where" to hunt morels near Columbus, but you won't hear a peep out of them asking a question like that. Nobody, and I mean nobody, gives up their morels hunting "spots"! You just have to get out there and start looking once the season is on. We're more than happy to help with "general" questions. "Are they up yet, are you finding them by this type of tree or that, is it too wet, too dry, too warm, too cold?" You get the idea. No one showed me how, when, or where to hunt. I figured that out for myself, with some input from the folks here and on other sites. You have to do your own pushups!


----------



## sb

Shroomybabe--You can (legally) hunt mushrooms in (Ohio) State Parks. This link below is to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources and is titled "Ohio State Parks near Columbus".

The subtitle is "There are 36 Ohio State Parks within 100 miles of Columbus, 16 of which are about an hour's drive or less".

If you do your homework and invest time in the woods you will find mushrooms. This separates "dreamers" from "doers". Share your success on the learning curve. It will inspire others.

http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/parks-locations/find-a-park/city/by-nearby-city/columbus


----------



## sb

True Confession

In the first year or two of Morel learning curve, my wife sighted a Morel while we were hiking in a State Park. After quickly finding, counting 25-30 magnificient, prime Morels, we just walked away, continuing our hike, leaving them there in the ground.

<span style="text-decoration:underline">At the time I thought it was illegal to pick Morels in State Parks</span>. I was chagrined to learn later that I could have harvested them. Ha!!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Shroomybabe, I'm no expert but I would look for ash trees if I was hunting a new spot. I've had the best luck around them in recent years. They are also easy to find. Look for large trees with rough bark that has a diamond pattern. They are almost all infested with emerald ash borers. The bark will have light patches scattered on it making them easy to see at a distance. They will also have small holes all over the bark from the ash borers. Trees with multiple trunks are a good bet also. I have betting luck finding morels by tree type than I do just ground hunting. Of course elm trees are great if you can find them. 
Good luck


----------



## cotty

shroomybabe go online to aep.com and print out a lifetime pass to the aep recreation lands in mconnellsville , its a bit far from columbus butt worth it, thats all i can say, buckeyebowman is right a true shroomer will never give up their patches, there are thousands of acres of public hunting down there as long as you have that pass and you gotta have it on you, you have the possibility to walk out with tons of shrooms find the right ridge top down there and youll find the motherload gaurenteed, but gotta hit it early between the menonites and everyone else the area is pretty well covered, happy hunting all, its coming soon, a friend found a few very small blacks in pickaway county.


----------



## jdk32581

I will be down there in a couple weeks. Hope to have some time to get out and hunt.


----------



## jtazman

go to Tri-Valley or Woodbury wildlife areas maps on ODR website 30,000 plus acres from east side of columbus less than hour AEP and wills creek another twenty from there all great places I am going to start next weekend after watching weather forcast that would be a touch early but maybe


----------



## gruntwerkz

www.lickingparkdistrict.com . Licking county parks (13 of them) will issue you a free permit to hunt and pick morels off trail out around Granville, which is like 25 minutes on 161 highway headed east. Think the office is at infirmary Mound park. Call first.


----------



## gregorymon

Goin' out tomorrow in Columbus to an abandoned property I've had luck on in past seasons. Nothing was there last weekend. Will post again after search Saturday. Is anyone else in Franklin county findin' 'em?


----------



## just_shroomin

"In the woods" pretty much sums things up. No further information needed.


----------



## suburban redneck

A buddy of mine has a dead elm in his yard that has produced a handful for the past 4-5 years? Thought the tree wasn't going to produce much longer for him, but he collected around 20 small-medium Greys (that he could have easily let go another week IMO). 

West side of Columbus, full sun, in a neighborhood yard. I bet his area also has much slate underneath, absorbing the heat and keeping the ground warmer.

This could be a good year in the woods around CBus after a few weird, weather-swinging seasons!


----------



## ronin01

I found a few starting to come up this weekend. Just south of Grove City.


----------

